# Handlebar mount suggestions for torches



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I am using this DX mount for my bike torches:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.31871

The mount is rubber so it shakes as I go over rough trails and the light beam is all over the place.

Any suggestions for good solid mounts for handlebar torches?


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

*Modified rubber mount*

I modified the rubber mount by sticking a hard plastic plate in the gap where the velcro passes through. This does help to some extent. See attached image.

I have now ordered this mount:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15342

Cat-man-do kindly gave this advice in another thread:

Quote:
Originally Posted by goatman

_Cat-man-do, do you find that the torch mount (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15342) is secure, not allowing the torch to rattle around on the trail?

Yes, it is very secure. It uses a cam-type buckle for both the bar mount and the torch mount. It takes a little getting used to to find the right adjustment for the torch but once you're dialed in everything is very secure. The bar buckle is almost exactly like the bar mount for the Dinotte 600L....quick release is the best way to go. The base of the mount is designed to swivel a bit, which I don't like but other than that it is a nice mount. I just tape up the swivel so it doesn't move and I'm good. I liked it so much I bought a spare...just in case it breaks or something. I've used it more than a year now without a problem._


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

*Fenix mount*

Here is a more expensive Fenix brand mount that I have not tried yet:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13004


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I am using this DX mount for my bike torches:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.31871
> 
> The mount is rubber so it shakes as I go over rough trails and the light beam is all over the place.


I use those same mounts and I don't have any problem with the lights bouncing around, but that may be because I use fairly small/short torches in mine. Which torches are you using?
I could see longer/heavier lights being a problem.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

im using the DX MTE 22567 and 12060 torches.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> im using the DX MTE 22567 and 12060 torches.


Ok, close to 1.5" longer then the 18697's that I was using.

Hmm, other then suggesting that you make sure to mount them in the middle and *really* cinch the straps down (which you're probably doing already), I don't know what to tell ya.

I had tried a couple other mounts including this one. I liked it and it worked well, but I wanted something more versatile that I could mount on bars and helmets.
It's cheap enough that it might be worth you trying. Be sure to use a strip of rubber (old tube) around your bar to keep that bolt from scratching.


----------



## BUGY (Jul 11, 2009)

*the best.*

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8274

simple, doesn't move, wont break.:thumbsup:


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Bugy, great pics.
I actually have some of those mounts but haven't used them due to the inefficient bolt design they come with. Using a zip tie like you did seems much more secure.

I think I will use an extra O-ring/rubber band to secure it over the top of the mount.

Will try this modification on my next night ride.

The mounts are cheap too!


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

*Velcro strap*

I just looped a small Velcro strap I had in my Camelbak under the torch mount and fastened it over the torch itself.
Now I need to figure out a way to tighten the mount to my OS bars without using a zip tie.(The bolt it comes with won't fit OS bars like mine)
I want to run 2 torches on my bars in the future and need to figure out some fastening mechanism that I can loosen to take off the mount/s.
Any ideas apart from the good ol' zip tie?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

goatman said:


> need to figure out some fastening mechanism that I can loosen to take off the mount/s.
> Any ideas apart from the good ol' zip tie?


There are zip ties that are re-usable. They have a little release so you can take them off rather then cut them.

I use them whenever I can, although I've only found them in small sizes, so you might have to use 2 together to fit around OS bars.


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

*releasable cable ties*

Thanks Fightnut, I will source some releasable cable ties.
The DX sku.8274 mounts(as illustrated in Bugy's and my pics) with modification seems very solid.
Will do a real world test this week.


----------



## BUGY (Jul 11, 2009)

fightnut said:


> There are zip ties that are re-usable. They have a little release so you can take them off rather then cut them.


You have a link, whit international shipping? LOL


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

*DX don't do*

Bring on that link LOL +1
DX don't do releasable cable ties
I will go hunting for them deep in electrical supply stores/warehouses...then try to convince the salesperson that I don't want to buy a pack of 1000......


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

BUGY said:


> You have a link, whit international shipping? LOL


http://www.cabletiesplus.com/departments/cable-ties/releasable-cable-ties.aspx

In my experience with reusables, they tend not to cinch as well with repeated zipping and unzipping. The notch claspings eventually lose their 'bite'. Still, however, they might provide some use for those who aren't as frequent with their on/off applications. Good luck!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

goatman said:


> I
> I have now ordered this mount: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15342


Goatman, I think you'll be happy with the 15342 when you get it ( as long as it fits your bars ).
Just be sure to put some electrical or duct tape around the swivel base and you should be good. When I use mine I have to use the included ( thick )rubber shim on the bar mount. It also includes a thin shim. You can also tighten the swivel by tightening the screw inside where the torch sits but this only helps so much. It might be a good idea to check that screw every once in a while to make sure it is snug. Another tip....when clamping both the bar clamp and the torch clamp, make sure the Dove tails on the clamps point down and out ( rather than pointing in ). I only mention this because the clamp will work ( point ) either way when you are adjusting them but is designed to follow the curvature of the mount when clamped in place. This will be very obvious with the bar clamp but not so obvious with the torch clamp. Like I said before, once you get everything dialed in that first time and understands how it best works your torches should be rock solid. Lastly, best to get the torch into the torch clamp when you still have some light. Very hard to see the little dove tail on the torch clamp.


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

*Real world test of mount*

Test rode the mount (sku.8274) as in my pic above (the one with the Velcro strap over the torch)
Rock solid on the trail. No "strobe" effect due to vibration of the mount at all.
Cinched it down real tight to my OS bars with a zip tie.


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Goatman, I think you'll be happy with the 15342 when you get it ( as long as it fits your bars ).
> Just be sure to put some electrical or duct tape around the swivel base and you should be good. When I use mine I have to use the included ( thick )rubber shim on the bar mount. It also includes a thin shim. You can also tighten the swivel by tightening the screw inside where the torch sits but this only helps so much. It might be a good idea to check that screw every once in a while to make sure it is snug. Another tip....when clamping both the bar clamp and the torch clamp, make sure the Dove tails on the clamps point down and out ( rather than pointing in ). I only mention this because the clamp will work ( point ) either way when you are adjusting them but is designed to follow the curvature of the mount when clamped in place. This will be very obvious with the bar clamp but not so obvious with the torch clamp. Like I said before, once you get everything dialed in that first time and understands how it best works your torches should be rock solid. Lastly, best to get the torch into the torch clamp when you still have some light. Very hard to see the little dove tail on the torch clamp.


Cat-man-do,

Thanks for the good advice :thumbsup: , I received my mounts and MTE SF-15 flashlight from DX a few days ago.
Followed your advice, tightened up the Phillips head bolt that holds the bar and torch clamps together, set the angle, then superglued it all together, wrapped some tape around it too.
Did a real world test this morning on the trails and the mounts worked fine.
I really like the MTE SF-15 flashlight as it is nice and compact but puts out a good flood and spot for a bar mounted light. I ran it together with my (larger) MTE SF 23, mounted either side of my stem. For me one P7 flashlight on the bars and one MagicShine 900 on my helmet seems good enough.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

goatman said:


> Cat-man-do,
> 
> Thanks for the good advice :thumbsup: , I received my mounts and MTE SF-15 flashlight from DX a few days ago.
> Followed your advice, tightened up the Phillips head bolt that holds the bar and torch clamps together, set the angle, then superglued it all together, wrapped some tape around it too.
> ...


How do you like your mount so far? Do you have any pictures? Are you using oversized bars?


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> How do you like your mount so far? Do you have any pictures? Are you using oversized bars?


The mount is working well so far.
Haven't taken any photos but can do that when I get back home Wednesday.
Yes, I am using OS bars. I just wrapped some electrical insulation tape around the bars next to the stem clamp instead of the supplied rubber shims which were a bit too thick for my OS bar.


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

*Bar mount 15342 pictures*

Here are some pics of bar mount 15342, with MTE SF 15 flashlight.
Note the tape around the base of the mount. I also superglued the base fittings together after setting the correct angle for the flashlight beam.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

As I mentioned in another thread, my MTE SF-15 came in yesterday.
I've ordered those same mounts, but they are taking forever (actually just got notice that there is a "temporarily stock shortage").

Anyway, so I stuck it in one of these and it did bounce around quite a bit. That was a bummer because those mounts have held my other torches with no bouncing, but then this torch IS longer/heavier then the others ones I've used so far.

So, I had one of these laying around (have never used actually used it yet until now), and it was much better, much less bouncing.

The downside is, I really question how many times I'll be able to do and un-do those rubber straps before one snaps. They are pretty soft, and thin in areas.


----------



## drsquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

Is there anyone else that actually mounts their lights *under* the bar rather than above?


@goatman

Your bar is OS right? I've seen that mount before but it's a bit rare to see any DX mounts that will suit a OS bar - and they tend to look flimsy. But looking at your real photo of it, it actually looks pretty decent.


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

drsquirrel said:


> @goatman
> 
> Your bar is OS right? I've seen that mount before but it's a bit rare to see any DX mounts that will suit a OS bar - and they tend to look flimsy. But looking at your real photo of it, it actually looks pretty decent.


From post #19 above:
_Yes, I am using OS bars. I just wrapped some electrical insulation tape around the bars next to the stem clamp instead of the supplied rubber shims which were a bit too thick for my OS bar._


----------



## drsquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry I missed the OS bar part - but read the electrical tape - that is what I also use, and have 2 rings of electrical tape on the old MTB


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

drsquirrel said:


> Is there anyone else that actually mounts their lights *under* the bar rather than above?


I've seen people mount their lights under the bar. The one possible downside, and this probably just depends on the individual bike, but the cables from the brakes/shifters can be right in the path of the beam, so you may see some shadows.

If they are in the way, you may be able to zip tie them out of the way.

On another note, I'm STILL waiting for my mounts! I really hope they aren't discontinued.


----------



## drsquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

I keep my main one under the bar, and my backup(torch) above. And yes... I get shadows but on the road this really is minor, specially with a helmet mounted light.


----------



## aL1 (May 6, 2009)

Quark AA2 Tactical mounted very securely with TwoFish LockBlock ( https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=92&products_id=273 )



















Blaze 1/2Watt










Quark AA2 Tactical (batteries not at full charge)


----------



## terratec (Nov 20, 2009)

goatman said:


> Here are some pics of bar mount 15342, with MTE SF 15 flashlight.
> Note the tape around the base of the mount. I also superglued the base fittings together after setting the correct angle for the flashlight beam.


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15342

I have this mount. Same old story, It is good but it letdown by the stupid movable side to side movement. The torch knocks left to right on the road too easily. There's a screw underneath you can tighten but it still moves when tight. I try wrapping tape or gluing it. Who would want non lockable side to side positioning? ut: Nobody that's who.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

As soon as my mounts came in, I took the bolt out to seperate the 2 parts, put a nice layer of superglue in there, put the 2 parts back together and put the bolt back in.

So far, 3 hard, rooty, rocky rides and no movement at all :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

terratec said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15342
> 
> I have this mount. Same old story, It is good but it letdown by the stupid movable side to side movement. The torch knocks left to right on the road too easily. There's a screw underneath you can tighten but it still moves when tight. I try wrapping tape or gluing it. Who would want non lockable side to side positioning? ut: Nobody that's who.


As fightnut said just below your post, the side to side thing is easy to fix. Like you I just wrapped mine with electrical tape. End of problem....result...one heck of a nice torch mount. Yes, it would of been nice if the side to side movement was tighter or lockable but as with all things D/X....what can you expect for something this cheap?


----------

